# plab or USMLE or what !



## SyedaZehraGillani (Jun 30, 2019)

I'm currently in my 3rd yr and I'm looking farward to going my residancy(orthopedic surgery) in abroad Are they any sort of exams which i should take Like plab or ILETS or any other If any which one should i go for 
Also is it possible to take those exams ryt now while doing my MBBS or i have to appear after completing my House job


----------

